

The Making of a UI/UX Designer - jonlegend
http://blog.since91.com/108717915

======
pan69
Why is it that people who spend their day in Photoshop automatically assume
that they are experts at User Experience? This portfolio says; Web Design,
Illustrations, Branding, User Experience. Why is user experience in that list?
I think this person is solely involved with the "visual aspect" of User
Experience and assumes that User Experience is something you "design" in
Photoshop.

